# Anyone live in >?



## fishstick41 (Nov 21, 2008)

lol i have been wanting to start this hobby. dose anyone live in North Carlian and if you do, do you live near greenboro? =\ thanks


----------



## Rick (Nov 22, 2008)

There are several members here in NC. I am but live near Greenville.

I moved your thread to a more appropriate area.


----------



## fishstick41 (Nov 22, 2008)

oops srry for posting in the wrong place =\


----------



## Rick (Nov 23, 2008)

fishstick41 said:


> oops srry for posting in the wrong place =\


No problem. Thought the other NC members would have chimed in by now.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Nov 25, 2008)

fishstick41 said:


> lol i have been wanting to start this hobby. dose anyone live in North Carlian and if you do, do you live near greenboro? =\ thanks


Hey there fishstick....hmmmmm I wonder why that name sounds familiar?


----------

